# Buried in Snow.....Lets go Play.....



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

...and boy did we play!!

Started off Slow....









Well...Otis did...Ella doesn't know what slow is....









So Otis decided to blow off some stink.....









Sharing an icee together......









waaay more to go....


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

Somebody needs to learn what brakes are.....









Anybody see Otis????









How about Now???









Super Ella........


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

Face off.....









...Literally...Face off....









He's just a little bit happy.......









and Looking pretty massive here....









few more..........


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

Ella always wins....









See???









The After-Victory Smile.......









Come on, sissy--let us on!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

awww.....we HAVE to come in????









Drying off together











Thats enough for now...thanks for lookin!!!!!!!!


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

I have to say that ws one fun set of pics...I cracked up all the way through..


----------



## trumpetjock (Dec 14, 2007)

You know.... ella grew up to look completely different than I expected. She's an absolutely gorgeous dog.


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

Great pics, Sug  Especially "Super Ella"...that one had me cracking up 

Yeah...she would fit in just fine...send her over any time lol


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

Oh wow those were really awesome pics. Your dogs are just too cute.


----------



## lizalots (Aug 29, 2008)

Great pictures! I love the 'put on the breaks' one!


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

awesome pics Chrissy. The 'no brakes' pic is my favorite too! 

Ella has the most priceless look on her face


----------



## Melissa_Chloe (Dec 31, 2008)

haha funny pictures!
Funny how Ella wins over massive Otis! LOL


----------



## Mudra (Nov 1, 2007)

great pics sugah!!!!  It made my monday start awesome!


----------



## LuvmyRotti (Oct 26, 2007)

Looks like they had a ball outside. Great pictures. Looks like they are such great buddies.


----------



## MegaMuttMom (Sep 15, 2007)

The no brakes picture is my favorite Ella picture you have ever taken. She is such a live wire!

You have inspired me to take my camera on our ski outing this morning. We'll see what pictures I come up with in our huge amount of new fluffy snow. They won't be as cute as yours but, it is sure pretty out there today.


----------



## volleyballgk (Jan 15, 2008)

Great Pictures! The brakes one is my favorite as well. Ella's face is priceless, and I love how Otis's face wrinkles up when he is running. It cracks me up every time!


----------



## naoki (Jun 19, 2007)

Great pics Chrissy! Abby, Ella and Otis all seemed to have a great time! That looks like a lot of snow! The weather has been real mild over here in No. NV. It's very unusual. Many people actually riding motorcycles in the middle of January. I like it though. I don't like cold.

-naoki


----------



## 4dogs3cats (Dec 21, 2007)

Awesome pics!

You know, I always thought Ella kinda looked like my parents puppy, Mocha. Ella has lighter coloring I think, but what breeds do we believe Ella is?

Oh and every time I see Ella, I think in my head "You can be my cinderella ella ella ay ay"


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

This might be one of my favorite sets of Otis and Ella pictures.  I love seeing the pictures that show their relationship.


----------



## jcd (Nov 20, 2007)

they are so funny together and ella seems like a stinker(in a cute way!)


----------



## chul3l3ies1126 (Aug 13, 2007)

Oh man those are great pictures!!! I love Ella running into the camera!!! LOL!
Nessa


----------



## Mac'N'Roe (Feb 15, 2008)

I love this set of pictures. it looks like they are having soooo much fun. I like the "put the brakes on" picture and the "we have to come in now?" picture. ella seems to really liven things up around there (not that you guys needed any 'livening'). 

thanks for sharing!!! it made me smile!


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

Thank you everyone  This house definitely has 2 clowns in it...it seems that the smaller one is the biggest clown these days, though....


trumpetjock said:


> You know.... ella grew up to look completely different than I expected. She's an absolutely gorgeous dog.


she has turned out a lot different than I thought she would, too--we have no clue what mix she is--I can only guess a little bit of a lot of breeds haha


MegaMuttMom said:


> You have inspired me to take my camera on our ski outing this morning.


So....where are the pics????


----------



## MegaMuttMom (Sep 15, 2007)

Sugar Daddy Otis said:


> So....where are the pics????


Check out my thread 

http://www.dogforums.com/8-dog-pictures-forum/44131-cherokee-goes-skiing-me.html


----------

